# MK6 Oil Pump Replacement



## kylerwatkins12 (Jun 16, 2015)

I think my oil pump is going bad, or the pickup line is clogged. I searched around and couldnt find a diy for replacing the pump or unclogging the pickup line. Does anyone have a diy or know how difficult of an install this is?
Thanks for any help.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## afawal2014 (Jul 13, 2016)

kylerwatkins12 said:


> I think my oil pump is going bad, or the pickup line is clogged. I searched around and couldnt find a diy for replacing the pump or unclogging the pickup line. Does anyone have a diy or know how difficult of an install this is?
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Are you getting the low oil pressure light come on?

What year, engine and mileage on your car?

Last year, I had this issue and suspected the oil pump. I eventually traced the problem down to a bad PCV leading to water in the oil causing sludge and clogging the pickup screen and line.


----------



## kylerwatkins12 (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes the light only comes on if the car is not warmed up. If i allow it to warm it wont come on. I have a 2012 2.5 with close to 87k

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## afawal2014 (Jul 13, 2016)

kylerwatkins12 said:


> Yes the light only comes on if the car is not warmed up. If i allow it to warm it wont come on. I have a 2012 2.5 with close to 87k
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Then you most likely had the same issue I did. I have a 2011, and the issue came up around 75k miles last winter.

Check your dipstick, do you see any yellow / white foam on it? If so that you likely have a bunch of sludge buildup in your oil pan causing the pickup screen and tube to get clogged up. When the engine warms up, the oil gets thinner so it flows more easily. But until your engine oil is warm, you could be starving certain areas of the engine of oil.

I took mind to my local mechanic, dropped the oil pan, got everything cleaned out. The water kept coming back until I traced the issue back to the PCV and replaced the valve cover. I know that there is a PCV repair kit you can buy, but I ended up replacing the entire valve cover. I've read mixed reviews on the PCV repair kit. The PCV valve is built into the valve cover.

If you do have the sludge build-up. I recommend you do what I did and then change the oil again after 1500 miles to "flush" your engine.

You need to get this looked at ASAP.

Good luck.


----------

